# Mathews helim or pse x force omen pro???



## prohuntercem (Apr 28, 2012)

Im torn between the two bows. ive heard good things about the helim and heard alot of strings breaking on the pse?? I shoot mathews z7 now and im on my 4th mathews and have loved every one ive had.. to switch or not to switch... what yall know?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 28, 2012)

Not exactly apples to apples there...one is a very short BH bow that is built for one thing SPEED...the other is a lightweight hunting bow. I haven't herd about any strings breaking on PSE's, but the factory strings on them are crap IMO. I've never shot the Omen but I wasn't a fan at all of the Helim. I think comparing the EVO to the Helim would be more of an apples to apples. Personally I would much rather have my EVO then the Helim or dang near any other Mathews for that matter. You need to shoot both and decide which one fits YOU best though.


----------



## stick_slinger (Apr 29, 2012)

Like Lungbuster said, thats comparing 2 totally different bows.. You would honestly be dissapointed IMO if you are coming from a Z7, If you wanted a new Matthews, just shoot some of the newer Z7's and see how you like those.. I personally when i am in the market for a new bow just go to the Shop and when i get there say I am wanting a new bow open up the range.. And i keep shooting til i shoot them all or I am deadset on one.
Good Luck

CJ


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 29, 2012)

Have you shot the helium? I thought the thing was too light and i felt a ton of vibration compared to the z7 and the extreme.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 29, 2012)

An Omen and a Helim are two different animals....single cam vs a dual cam. I imagine the Helim draws really smooth, the Omen is smooth, but that big cam does have a hump at the end. You pay the price for all that speed. I haven't shot the Helim, but I have shot the Omen. For a short BH speed bow, it is an unbelievable shooter. The draw takes some getting used to, but at the shot, it's really quiet and smooth, believe it or not. I've only shot a 50lb Omen, but at 50lbs it was still smoking a 300 gr arrow at 300fps..

As far as the strings, not sure where the string breaking thing came from, haven't heard that from anybody or anywhere. The Omen comes with America's Best string/cables. They have an excellent reputation.


----------



## prohuntercem (Apr 30, 2012)

Cool thanks folks. I think I'm going to go shoot both bows and see what i like best when I get back from my turkey hunt in south Dakota and Nebraska.. I like my z7 a lot as I have all of my other Mathews. But the more I shoot the more I like the speed and flatter shooting bows. I've had my z7 for two yrs and the sting has stretched enough to loose 4lbs.  Now it maxs out at 68# and its shooting bout 295-298fps.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 30, 2012)

You could try the Mathews Monster 8. I wouldn't go with the PSE no matter what, I have heard to many stories and I have seen to many blow ups come from them. I was shooting a tournament in Kentucky last year and a guy on the target next to me was letting his bow down and it flew into about 10 different pieces. One of his cams flew over on our target, two of the limbs broke of the bow. The cable slide flew down the range a little ways, and I won't even get into the strings. So he was out a tournament and a bow. As of right now I haven't had any trouble out of my mathews. I shoot a Monster 7 for hunting and a couple of Apex 8's for tournaments.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 30, 2012)

Defiantely look at the Evo's and the vendetta


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 30, 2012)

I have an Omen pro that I've been shooting for about a year know and I love it, and I've had not one problem out of mine.


----------



## prohuntercem (May 4, 2012)

That's what I keep gettin from ppl. I guess its like Ford 
 and Chevy. I'm gunman shoot both tho. I just dunno if I can get used to the dual cans again and not having any room for error at the breaking point.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 5, 2012)

What do you mean "room for error"?  Are you talkin about the valley?  If so most can be adjusted to give the feel you want, if the guy you have working on it knows what he is doing.  2 cam, 1.5 cam or single... They can all be setup right & wrong.


----------



## SnookSlayer (May 9, 2012)

The Heli is an awesome bow I shoot it 3 times a week No Vibration, very smooth shooting bow. You really can't even compare the Heli to any PSE bows imo. Before I bought the Heli I shot several different Bowtechs The Heli imo was far superior compared to the rest.


----------



## TurkeyBird (May 10, 2012)

I ordered a Helium tactical.  It does feel extremely light with no accessories, but when loaded down, it feels really nice.  I shot the bare bow and I shot one that was set up and loaded.  I thought it shot great and was smooth and quiet.  It also has a firm backwall which is different for Mathews and I like it, especially shooting a tension release.


----------

